# new drop away rest



## Harald (Sep 12, 2003)

Could not find the new dropp away on www
Which priceclass???
Compatible with turbo nock???

Better get it out before the GKF Infinity micro drop away


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Welcome Nibal ..............*

APA rests are priced competative but have a very unique design.
I don't think they would be compatible with turbo nocks because it has a complete wrap around frame.
PM APA guy he may have a better answer


----------



## apapro (Dec 30, 2003)

the new twister will work with the turbo knocks. It looks like the APA ULTIMATE but it twists down out of the way allowing a larger area to shoot through.

I just found out that the web site is currentley under construction.
call the shop and we will fax or mail you info. for now.


----------



## yokedog14 (Apr 10, 2003)

*info*

what is the shops number...i shoot for team turbo nock and am always looking to try new rests....
yokedog


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

Looks interesting. Love the site pitures.


----------



## acevans (Sep 18, 2003)

looks intresting, i'll have to get one in the shop and test it out.


----------



## Harald (Sep 12, 2003)

Twister looks real good.
Absolutely worth going for if not to expensive


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

It is a unique looking design however I would like it much better if the arrow could be loaded from the side opposed to having to be loaded from the back.
I dont like my broadheads coming anywhere close to my string!
know what I mean?

I think that is a first for a full containment fallaway rest though


----------



## apapro (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey Archery Addict:

Thread the arrow in from the front. It takes a little getting used to but it is not that much of problem. It solves the broadhead being to close to the string.

I used this rest for the 2003 hunting season and put on close to 40 miles of walking/runing, man I'll tell you that rest is a God's send. No worries if the arrow is there when crunch time comes. You just draw and aim, the arrow rest does the rest (no pun intened). 

Let me know if any of you dealers will be at the ATA show in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Da'Rook (Dec 19, 2003)

apa: just a thought, since it's a drop away, you don't need clearance between the launchers. Why not connect them, and cut a chunk out on the side, so the arrow can be loaded from the side?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

*Sweet!*

Nice!


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Da'Rook, if they did what you suggest it wouldn't be a total containment rest - the arrow could fall out if you turn the bow sideways.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I agree w/Da rook,

except put the cutout in the top!


----------



## XX75 (Jan 22, 2003)

Hmmm...APA seems to have come up with a really cool rest for hunting!

As for cutting out the side or top instead of the bottom, it looks like you're supposed to shoot it cock vane down. Connecting the rest prongs on the bottom wouldn't give you enough clearance.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

XX75 said:


> *Hmmm...APA seems to have come up with a really cool rest for hunting!
> 
> As for cutting out the side or top instead of the bottom, it looks like you're supposed to shoot it cock vane down. Connecting the rest prongs on the bottom wouldn't give you enough clearance. *


It's a dropaway.

The rest is not there when the vane gets to the rest.

Agree?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Uh, sorry!

It's a twist away, not drop away!  


Go to the web site and you can see it in action. I just posted a snapshot for ease of viewing.


----------



## Harald (Sep 12, 2003)

Is it anywhere on the net I could order the twister???

Living in Norway it's not like we have a bowshop on every street corner  


(if they no good I probably find some used ones on Ebay very soon!)


----------



## apapro (Dec 30, 2003)

There will not be any on the net for sale but just call the factory and order direct. If you have a dealer that does not know about us please ask them to contact us or get us thier address.

Thanks for the intrest!!
apapro


----------



## apapro (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey XX75;

You mentioned that the rest will work good for hunting.
I use the rest for competition and the accurracy will rival any rest on the market. If you don't believe me get one and test it yourself. 

You can use any size of shaft, right now I am shooting 2315 Eclipse shafts for fita, and cx 200 for 3d. The rest and my VFT produce bullet holes with both arrows without any extra tuning from shaft to shaft.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Harald, I like your doubble-lunged Mathews donkey avitar!!!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

He's sleeping and spilt his cool aid again.


----------



## XX75 (Jan 22, 2003)

Sagecreek, I understand it's a fallaway rest, in fact I use a Trophy Taker myself, but vane position does matter with a lot of bow/drop rest combos even though it technically shouldn't. Bows with poor nock travel are particularly finicky when using drop away rests. Everyone's setup is different and unique.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

XX75 said:


> *Sagecreek, I understand it's a fallaway rest, in fact I use a Trophy Taker myself, but vane position does matter with a lot of bow/drop rest combos even though it technically shouldn't. Bows with poor nock travel are particularly finicky when using drop away rests. Everyone's setup is different and unique. *


You are correct, but you shold be able to adjust the timing of your rest to elimante any contact or maybe have to change vendors.

I highly recomment the TKO, even though APA seems to have put a new TWIST on drop aways!


----------



## Rangeball (Sep 30, 2003)

Apapro, how fast does the rest twist/drop away? Sufficiently fast enough to prevent fletch contact for a 28" arrow launched at 290 fps from a 21.5" powerstroke bow?

How about if you adjust the dwell time so the rest stays put a bit after release, to give the shaft some guidance?


----------



## apapro (Dec 30, 2003)

Rangeball:

We have shot arrows through the rest in excess of 320 fps. with 4" and 5 " fletch. Both on 30" and 27 " arrows. The rest is super fast to move out of the way when set on its fastest setting. There are three settings for spring tension, and there is also a kit that you can buy for the twister that turns it into a conventional spring loaded rest if you so desire.

In our testing we also used the turbo knock large and small. At speeds of 310 fps + we had no problems with this type of flething ( when the bow is properly tuned)

As far as dwell time that will be adjusted with the spring tension and rope length.

I shoot the latest prototype on my Extreme VFT and shoot speeds of 320 fps. and I have the Twister set at its stongest setting. Last night I shot two rounds of Fita with it and scored 297 (21 x's) and a 299 (19 x's). That is out of a bow with a 6 5/8" brace height..

So you see that the rest is extremely accuate.

Let me know if that answers your questions.


----------



## Rangeball (Sep 30, 2003)

Thanks for the info, very helpful.

Any idea when they will be available and at what price?


----------



## Rangeball (Sep 30, 2003)

Also, does the rest allow one to shoot any vane configuration, such as cock feather out to maximize cable clearance, or do you have to shoot cock down?


----------



## apapro (Dec 30, 2003)

Rangeball:

They will be ready to ship in a week or two, just getting the finals on them, done.

You can order factory direct and when they are ready to ship we will send it out to you. The web site is www.apaarchery.com all the info you need is there.

The price is $79.99 USD plus shiping and handling (approx. $5 - $8 USD) and the product will be sent to your door.

Let your dealers know about us, we can send out a dealer package to them.

As for vane configuration we recommend that you shoot cock vane down, but we have shot large turbo nocks through the rest and we have had no problems with vane contact and they are 4 fletched. We also have shot 4 and 5 inch vanes through the rest and had no problems. So it may work for you, you will just have to try and see.

As I reread your message it dawned on me maybe you are a finger shooter. Check out the web site again and look for the Twister finger model, it is the only rest to incorparate a drop away for finger shooters. It works like a dream and very accuate also.

Let me know if you have any more questions


----------



## Rangeball (Sep 30, 2003)

No, I shoot with a release...

Thanks for the info.


----------

